# How to cleanly uninstall a manually installed rpm



## PaddyMac (Jan 4, 2020)

The FreeBSD Handbook section 10.2.3 explains how to manually install an RPM for Linux emulation. However, even though the handbook hints at uninstallation, it never explains how to properly and cleanly uninstall RPMs. How is this done? The handbook should be updated to explain this.


----------

